# لو سمحتم تقديم النصح عن موقعنا باللغه العربية



## عمار وليد منكو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخوة أعضاء الملتقى,
السلام عليكم
لقد قمنا في شركة Method بتطوير موقع كامل باللغة العربية عن إدارة المشاريع الهندسية بحمد الله. أرجو أن تفيدوني باّرائكم حول جودة الموقع مع الشكر الجزيل. أرجو الضغط على الوصلة التالية للتوجه إلى الموقع http://www.methodcorp.com/indexAR.htm
أخوكم عمار وليد منكو


----------

